# 32" ; Full HD TV ; Max 35k ;



## sinoop_joy (May 4, 2014)

Hi All,
Planning to get a 32 " full Hd TV for my home. 
I am not very familiar with the TV market or the best VFM products.

- Plasma is better when compared with LED & LCD. Should i go for that ?
- Might convert it to a gaming TV later (PS4 or Xbox).
- Would like to see all codec support and NTFS (external HDD and pendrive) support
- Any good options if i increase my budget to 40k ?

1. Philiphs 32PFL6357  - 22k

2. Philiphs 32PFL5578  - 26k


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2014)

get the 1st one but note that official price on philips india site is 35990 so if you are getting it under 30000 make sure it is legally imported indian model because sometimes seller offer cheap imported models from countries like Thailand where their prices are low because of low taxes but then you won't get warranty on such units in India.
*www.philips.co.in/c/televisions/6000-series-81-cm-32-inch-full-hd-1080p-32pfl6357_v7/prd/


----------



## Minion (May 4, 2014)

Get Philips 32PFL7977 for 31k which comes with free 1 year Videocon D2H HD platinum pack.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2014)

official link mention price as 49990 so why this huge difference between real & official price(i expect a difference of 6-7k but here difference is more than 15k).
*www.philips.co.in/c/televisions/7000-series-81-cm-32-inch-easy-3d-ddb-32pfl7977_v7/prd/


----------



## sinoop_joy (May 5, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> official link mention price as 49990 so why this huge difference between real & official price(i expect a difference of 6-7k but here difference is more than 15k).
> *www.philips.co.in/c/televisions/7000-series-81-cm-32-inch-easy-3d-ddb-32pfl7977_v7/prd/



Probably cause you are looking at the wrong model in Philips page ?  
The one u r looking is 7000 series. 32PFL7977/V7

I posted 32PFL6357   - 35,990 and 32PFL5578 - 34,990.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2014)

i was referring to post by [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] where he mentioned 32PFL7977/V7 price as 31k & it is also available in snapdeal for around same price.
*www.snapdeal.com/product/philips-32pfl7977-32-inches-full/1721190766


----------



## sinoop_joy (May 5, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> i was referring to post by [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] where he mentioned 32PFL7977/V7 price as 31k & it is also available in snapdeal for around same price.
> *www.snapdeal.com/product/philips-32pfl7977-32-inches-full/1721190766



Just curious.. Why we are sticking to just Philips alone ?


----------



## RCuber (May 5, 2014)

Don't buy expensive products from Online sites, specially snapdeal. it will be a PITA to get issues checked or ask for replacement. Just don't fall for "Cheaper" price.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2014)

according to many comments here Philips offer best picture quality in ~35k price range.


----------



## Minion (May 6, 2014)

*Re: 32&quot; ; Full HD TV ; Max 35k ;*



whitestar_999 said:


> i was referring to post by [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] where he mentioned 32PFL7977/V7 price as 31k & it is also available in snapdeal for around same price.
> *www.snapdeal.com/product/philips-32pfl7977-32-inches-full/1721190766



I found that price in snapdeal.

- - - Updated - - -



sinoop_joy said:


> Just curious.. Why we are sticking to just Philips alone ?



Because no other product is more VFM than this within you budget.


----------



## sinoop_joy (May 6, 2014)

*Re: 32&quot; ; Full HD TV ; Max 35k ;*



whitestar_999 said:


> according to many comments here Philips offer best picture quality in ~35k price range.





Minion said:


> Because no other product is more VFM than this within you budget.




So ,after a bit of search i could find few more models , now which is better among these models ?

1. Toshiba 39P2305 - 33896
2. Toshiba 32PT200 - 27700
3. Philips 32PFL7977 - 31893
4. Philiphs 32PFL6357  - 22k
5. Philiphs 32PFL5578  - 26k


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2014)

if it is genuine indian imported model then philips 32pfl7977 is best among these options.


----------



## sinoop_joy (May 6, 2014)

Ok... 

One more question.. just to have alternative options... 
Between these 3 , which is better ?
Cause all have almost the similar specs... 

TOSHIBA 32PT200ZE @ 24k and  Philiphs 32PFL6357 @ 22k and Philiphs 32PFL5578 @ 26k


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2014)

haven't heard about toshiba much in this price range.my suggestion is personally check these models & change the settings like color,brightness etc because showrooms usually crank these to max(because of lighting inside showrooms) meaning you won't see the true picture quality & these settings are useless for a typical home because showroom lighting is different from home lighting.


----------



## sinoop_joy (May 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> haven't heard about toshiba much in this price range.my suggestion is personally check these models & change the settings like color,brightness etc because showrooms usually crank these to max(because of lighting inside showrooms) meaning you won't see the true picture quality & these settings are useless for a typical home because showroom lighting is different from home lighting.



Ok. Thanks...
Was planning to order online. Let me see if i can get a demo.


----------



## sinoop_joy (May 11, 2014)

sinoop_joy said:


> Ok...
> 
> One more question.. just to have alternative options...
> Between these 3 , which is better ?
> ...



No shops with these models... 
Anybody with any suggestions among the three ?


----------



## rutul (May 11, 2014)

Uh, I bought LG LN57571B from a shop in Ahmedabad for 34K (priced at 38K) NOT FULL HD BUT HD 720p (1366x768):

Features:

- 3 HDMI (with ARC) ports

- 3 USB ports (supports HDDs upto 2TB)

- FAT/FAT32/NTFS file systems supported (I only checked these)

- Intel WiDi/Miracast support

- Supports to record TV shows on external USB device (needs to format it for that)

- NFC supprt

- WiFi and Soft AP support

- Ethernet port given

- Very nice sound output from TV speaker PLUS options for aux/headphone out and LG Optical Sound are also there

- Supports wireless keyboard & mouse (I'm using rapoo combo with it for long)

- Supports full hd videos, in MP4,FLV,MKV,AVI etc formats by default (Sony doesn't support avi)

- Subtitles are supported (but muxed with YAMB or soft muxed subs aren't yet detected)

- Options for skype camera addition

- Mobile HiDefinition Link supported

- Horde of enhancement options (Real Cinema, TrueSmooth, color correction etc)

- Great viewing angle compatibilities (IPS display)


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 11, 2014)

based on comments & opinions here & elsewhere i would bet on Philips 5578.


----------



## Minion (May 13, 2014)

[MENTION=33598]sinoop_joy[/MENTION]
You can find them in chroma,pantaloons.


----------



## Superayush (May 13, 2014)

What about this one if you want to try samsung 

*www.flipkart.com/samsung-32f5500-3...=b_2&ref=54cdad70-69e5-42a7-b05e-5de8da8dd181


----------



## sinoop_joy (May 19, 2014)

Superayush said:


> What about this one if you want to try samsung
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/samsung-32f5500-3...=b_2&ref=54cdad70-69e5-42a7-b05e-5de8da8dd181



That one is realy nice.. Any other ones like this(Smart+Full HD) in this range ?


----------

